# Eircom master socket



## JMR (28 Jan 2009)

Have just moved into new house which has been completely refurbished by previous owners but not 100% finished.
There is a phone cable protruding from the sitting room wall with no socket attached.
Eircom have confirmed that the line has been activated so I bought a socket as below and connected up as per diagram included.
http://radionics.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2235191

No dial tone.... Eircom have since told me that the master socket is not available to buy and only Eircom can install which can take up to 10 working days!
For me that means 10 working days without TV, I can live without the phone but SKY will not install without the phone line.
Can anybody advise if the master socket is available and if the one I purchased above is only an extension socket.
Also can I get someone (electrician) to install a master socket or must I wait for Eircom???

Thanks


----------



## Towger (28 Jan 2009)

You don't _need_ a master socket, unless you happen to live in the uk. Buy a cheap RJ11 socket in Dunnes ete and sick on the wires. Connect the two inner pins (Red and Green) to the wire, forget about any others. You need to trace the phone wires going into the house, chances are they end in the hall and may not be connected to the other end of your wire in the sitting room.


----------



## JMR (28 Jan 2009)

Towger said:


> You don't _need_ a master socket, unless you happen to live in the uk. Buy a cheap RJ11 socket in Dunnes ete and sick on the wires. Connect the two inner pins (Red and Green) to the wire, forget about any others. You need to trace the phone wires going into the house, chances are they end in the hall and may not be connected to the other end of your wire in the sitting room.


 
Thanks for the reply, I have 2 cables each with 8 cores (4 pairs) coming out of the wall.
The socket I bought has a plastic insertion tool which you push the cores into. This is colour coded with 6 colours so I connected 6 cores of one of the cables and left the other one alone.
Not sure what you mean by the 2 inner pins and I dont have any solid colour cores (red and green) they are all striped.....
Make any sense????


----------

